# Christmas Wishes



## Rathkhan (Nov 28, 2012)

Alright, awesome "World Peace, Good Will towards Men/Women" and "New Girlfriend/Boyfriend/Master/slave/boytoy/girltoy etc..." aside, what are you hoping you get for Christmas this year? 

I'm actually hoping to get a Bowflex adjustable dumbbells (those SelectTech dial weights). I've heard great things. I doubt I will as most of my family is poor LOL but you know, everyone has the little wishes.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 28, 2012)

I wont get it but an Ebosser its an awesome cutting system for die cutting that even cuts through vaneer, leather, fabric and works with all brands of dies its just bloody awesome


----------



## The Dark Lady (Nov 28, 2012)

Unlimited airline miles.


----------



## MrBob (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd be happy with a new pair of Chuck Taylor Hi-tops. Managed to walk a hole into another pair recently.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 28, 2012)

Spa/Gym membership pls


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 28, 2012)

I want an elliptical machine sooooo bad...but I already know what he bought me. It's a 55" Samsung SmartTV. Not complaining....but I'd really like that elliptical lol


----------



## biglynch (Nov 29, 2012)

I really want new pc and real quality sound system... heres hoping.


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Nov 30, 2012)

In desperate need of a new phone/laptop/camera lens.. But they are all crazy expensive, so would just take a few blu-rays, a Playstation store voucher and a good knitted jumper..

Also, hoping the holiday season brings a few extra pounds


----------



## freakyfred (Nov 30, 2012)

a new Plinkett review


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 30, 2012)

European vacation, first class all the way.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Dec 1, 2012)

Trip to Chicago with VIP meet and greet tickets to Mike Tyson The Undisputed Truth. Which I will probably just get for myself and a certain other person.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

Of everything out there right now... I'd love a tabletOr a new Canon DSLR


----------



## Twilley (Dec 1, 2012)

A job and a ukulele, not necessarily in that order


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 1, 2012)

A job. Some peace of mind. Maybe a road trip.


----------



## Creepy (Dec 2, 2012)

Some nice booze and some good prog rock.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 5, 2012)

Books, books, more books.

Money and a consistent way to make more of it.


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Dec 11, 2012)

Me too! I'll take some books too. A thermal coffee carafe, some k-cups in the little sampler packs of 5 and new work boots. 
I have a few friends that have had some problems this year. My wish is mostly for them...that they get what they need financially or emotionally in the coming year.



~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Books, books, more books.


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm hoping that I'll get (or find) a whole bunch of 78's to play on my wind-up Victrola. 

Jazz, Charlestons, and foxtrots from the 1920's, preferably.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 11, 2012)

-The Ove Glove

-Not being hassled for leaving the Yule Log channel on all day


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 11, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> a new Plinkett review



I got my wish.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 12, 2012)

I hope to win florida powerball lottery jackpot...


----------



## Wanderer (Dec 16, 2012)

I keep hoping for a replacement for my old Plains Gnoll mask from Kangena. (My first one got lost when I moved in with my sister.) Since it costs about $120, though, it hasn't happened yet...

Beyond that? A job, a car (or any form of transportation, really), and some extra pounds.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 16, 2012)

I got the material thing I was most wanting.

Now I just need mo money. Hitting the lottery would be nice...


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 16, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I got the material thing I was most wanting.
> 
> Now I just need mo money. Hitting the lottery would be nice...



Mo money, mo money, mo money!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 16, 2012)

Copic markers. ALL the copic markers. 

Okay, maybe half a dozen copic markers will do...


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Dec 18, 2012)

My boyfriend to gain weight, money of course which usually requires a job only that no one is hiring until Jan/Feb and even then, I'd be lucky to get something before I have to get to paying back my loan.


----------



## Melian (Dec 19, 2012)

My husband and I decided to stop exchanging xmas presents a few years ago, since we usually don't want anything, so I don't expect to get any gifts.

The only thing I really want is for my Bioshock Infinite pre-order to arrive, but that's been delayed until March.....arg.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 8, 2013)

Time off and i'm actually getting it. :bow:


----------



## MrSensible (Dec 8, 2013)

Being accepted into the university close to where I'm living now would be a fantastic present. Here's hoping santa doesn't give me a middle-finger shaped lump of coal instead, for taking so long to get my shit together and apply :doh:.



Surlysomething said:


> Time off and i'm actually getting it. :bow:


 
And that's awesome!


----------



## Esther (Dec 9, 2013)

My man friend wants to get me a ring this year, and he has been taking me to look at rings in all these ridiculously expensive jewelry stores and all of it is more than I want to see him spend, and none of it is even my style... I have been hinting for him to get me something from the designer 'BloodMilk'. Her stuff is all handcrafted, ridiculously beautiful, and costs less than the boring cookie-cutter stuff at a jeweller's. I would love for him to catch my drift and go for BloodMilk! I don't see why he is hesitating, it's way, way cheaper and would make me so much happier!


----------



## SailorCupcake (Dec 9, 2013)

i want some agent provocateur lingere....


----------



## Goreki (Dec 10, 2013)

Esther, a lady came into my shop yesterday with the bloodmilk spine ring on and told me what it was. They're exquisite! I've never seen anything so beautiful!


----------



## tankyguy (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine arrived today early, courtesy of my folks; a brand new Cintiq 22HD.


----------



## biglynch (Dec 10, 2013)

SailorCupcake said:


> i want some agent provocateur lingere....



and after the post in the pictures threads, I sure hope your wish comes true.

I want this, http://www.vodquila.com/home.php

and this, http://www.krakenrum.com/


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 10, 2013)

biglynch said:


> and after the post in the pictures threads, I sure hope your wish comes true.
> 
> I want this, http://www.vodquila.com/home.php
> 
> and this, http://www.krakenrum.com/



I have a friend that drinks kraken all the time and she loves it. By the time I'd get around to seeing her, she'd always have about half a shot worth of it left, so I've only tasted it in little sips but it's really fucking good.


----------



## Ojiryojoji (Dec 18, 2013)

Me? My Christmas Wish is that the US might finally pick up on the awesomeness of Krampus and we start holding Krampus parades.

If terrifying children into being good(lets face it, the lump of coal isn't cutting it) makes me a terrible person.....I am okay with that. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLnl5ZWG4tg


----------



## tankyguy (Dec 18, 2013)

Ojiryojoji said:


> Me? My Christmas Wish is that the US might finally pick up on the awesomeness of Krampus and we start holding Krampus parades.



Heh. Just the other day I did a quick sculpt of the Krampus for fun.

http://imageshack.us/a/img585/9457/gjps.jpg

Reminds me that recently a local Canadian politician caught flak for a photo of himself with Zwarte Piet as part of a Dutch holiday celebration that somebody tweeted.

Some of the old traditions just wont play on this side of the ocean.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 18, 2013)

I want peace and a place of my own as my Christmas wish.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 20, 2013)

That all my debts are paid, including pressing ones like utilities. 

An indulgence? Red flowers. I need fresh flowers. I don't care what kind except I'm allergic to carnations.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 23, 2013)

I want a kiss on the mouth from everyone on my naughty list, those bitches!


----------



## The Dark Lady (Dec 23, 2013)

I want a kiss on the mouth from Goreki. While she's wearing a Wonder Woman costume.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 23, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> I want a kiss on the mouth from Goreki. While she's wearing a Wonder Woman costume.


You just made the naughty list!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 23, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> I want a kiss on the mouth from Goreki. While she's wearing a Wonder Woman costume.





Goreki said:


> You just made the naughty list!



My new Christmas wish is for this to happen and be recorded. My present is I get to see the recording.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 23, 2013)

My new Christmas wish is to be on Goreki's naughty list.


----------



## lille (Dec 23, 2013)

I want a pony. There's no way I'm actually getting a pony, but a girl can dream.


----------



## Treach (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll let mc chris take this one: "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth. And some mistletoe all up in this piece. Maybe a girl that's free of disease, and while I'm thinkin' throw in a couple of G's, yeah" - mc chris, Evergreen


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Dec 23, 2013)

My Christmas wish is for a miracle for the little girl in my neighborhood who is dying from cancer.


----------



## bbwbud (Dec 23, 2013)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> My Christmas wish is for a miracle for the little girl in my neighborhood who is dying from cancer.



Never stop praying for a miracle. The greatest one happened at Christmas and others can happen at the same time.


----------



## fritzi (Dec 23, 2013)

lille said:


> I want a pony. There's no way I'm actually getting a pony, but a girl can dream.



How old are you???
You know this site is only for 18+



Dromond said:


> I want peace and a place of my own as my Christmas wish.



May your wish come true - everybody deserves that.



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> My Christmas wish is for a miracle for the little girl in my neighborhood who is dying from cancer.



A beautiful Christmas wish, like it should be! 
Hoping with you that it will be fulfilled.

Mine is simple and selfish - I hope they extend the funding for my job next year.


----------



## lille (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm 23 and I actually majored in equine science in undergrad. So yes, I'm old enough to be here, and yes I'm short and prefer riding smaller horses (such as the pony in the picture below), so I do want a pony. It's a goofy, unrealistic wish because I can't afford one right now, but eventually I do plan on owning at least one.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 23, 2013)

Lil BigginZ said:


> My new Christmas wish is to be on Goreki's naughty list.


Quit fishing, you've been on the naughty list for years now


----------



## Treach (Dec 24, 2013)

lille said:


> I'm 23 and I actually majored in equine science in undergrad. So yes, I'm old enough to be here, and yes I'm short and prefer riding smaller horses (such as the pony in the picture below), so I do want a pony. It's a goofy, unrealistic wish because I can't afford one right now, but eventually I do plan on owning at least one.



This picture is all of the cute. All of it.


----------



## lille (Dec 24, 2013)

Treach said:


> This picture is all of the cute. All of it.



Haha, thanks. I love that little chunk pony. Even if she's a freight train on hooves. She bucked off the other girl that was riding her that day, ducked out of the ring, and ran off to eat grass. Of course then it was my turn to hop on the cheeky bugger. But we did pretty well, we got second place in one of our classes.


And to be on topic another Christmas wish, Phantom of the Opera sheet music for flute, mine disappeared and it was some of my favorite stuff to play.


----------



## Treach (Dec 24, 2013)

lille said:


> And to be on topic another Christmas wish, Phantom of the Opera sheet music for flute, mine disappeared and it was some of my favorite stuff to play.



I always wanted to play The Phantom back in my musical theater days, but despite the fact I had the pipes for it I've always been, how do you say, outside of the body-type for such a casting.

I also never got to be Audrey II because we couldn't afford the damn puppet.


----------



## lille (Dec 24, 2013)

I just about died when I got to see Phantom live on Broadway, while sitting in the third row for a band field trip. The chandelier swung right over our heads.


----------



## tankyguy (Dec 24, 2013)

lille said:


> I'm 23 and I actually majored in equine science in undergrad. So yes, I'm old enough to be here, and yes I'm short and prefer riding smaller horses (such as the pony in the picture below), so I do want a pony. It's a goofy, unrealistic wish because I can't afford one right now, but eventually I do plan on owning at least one.



Isn't there like a pound where you can pick up cheap ponies that ran away from home?


----------



## lille (Dec 24, 2013)

tankyguy said:


> Isn't there like a pound where you can pick up cheap ponies that ran away from home?



Haha, I did volunteer at a horse rescue for years and was very tempted to adopt a few of them.


----------

